# Beginners DSLR



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm getting married next September and going on honeymoon February 2014 to Florida. 

The main reason for Florida is to go to watch the NASCAR Daytona 500. For this I would like a half decent camera for distance shots, but also something good for the scenery and other sightseeing shizz. I'm new to all this photography lark and just have a Casio point and shoot at the moment. 

I've looked at a Nikon D3100 but not sure if it's too good or not good enough? I guess I would need a lens for distance too?

Any help you be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

Also forgot to mention I've got a budget of around £500 if it's do-able


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Not got a clue about camera's but I went up to Daytona when I was in Florida 2 years ago and the Daytona experience is awesome! You'll love it!


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

I hope so mate I watch it every week, I'm really in to it. Just want to catch everything on a good camera while I'm there.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Canon 600D every time for me


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks from my VERY limited knowledge the Canon 600d looks slightly better spec than the Nikon D3100


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

The main thing for is its ease of use, very good layout. And with your budget you should be able to pick a body up and half decent length lens, worth noting the kit 18-55 lens is going to leave you wanting at nascar


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have just put my Panasonic G1 up for sale.
I used it as a starter Dslr and it was brilliant.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280795


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

An entry level SLR with a twin lens kit (18-55 & 55-200) will set you back around £500-£600.

The Nikon 3100 with both those lenses is currently on offer in September at £500.

check 
www.camerapricebuster.co.uk


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

durmz said:


> The main thing for is its ease of use, very good layout. And with your budget you should be able to pick a body up and half decent length lens, worth noting the kit 18-55 lens is going to leave you wanting at nascar


Sorry, what do you mean, leaving me wanting at NASCAR?


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> I have just put my Panasonic G1 up for sale.
> I used it as a starter Dslr and it was brilliant.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280795


Hmmm.... I've only just started looking, you must have read my mind. I will wait a few weeks before I do anything, was hoping to whack it on my barclaycard but this does offer huge savings on a new one. I like to flip screen too.

I assume the 200mm lens refers to how much the Len will physically zoom?


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

Brazo said:


> An entry level SLR with a twin lens kit (18-55 & 55-200) will set you back around £500-£600.
> 
> The Nikon 3100 with both those lenses is currently on offer in September at £500.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I will take a look at this site, cheers


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

as said go for a 600d for that sort of money. not sure if im allowed to add some links from ebay but here goes :thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=canon+600d+camera&_frs=1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ctg/Canon-EOS...&_pcategid=31388&_frs=1&_dmpt=Digital_Cameras

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ctg/Canon-EOS...CamerasPhoto_DigitalCameras_DigitalCameras_JN

try and but from a uk shop or person. wouldn't bother with overseas ones


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

i'm using a nikon D3100 and i'm very satisfied!
the main thing were i use it for is when i'm visiting the track
and it does the job very well!


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Id wait until your in america until you purchase it as afaik it will be alot cheaper! If you dont want it for your wedding that is!


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

puckacostello said:


> Id wait until your in america until you purchase it as afaik it will be alot cheaper! If you dont want it for your wedding that is!


That's a good idea, however I would like to practice a bit first. I will have a look if the savings are big I will get one out there.


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Another vote for the Canon. I have a 450D which is plenty good enough. If you can get a package you just need a 18-55mm standard lens and then perhaps a 70-300mm Zoom lens.

Maybe look at a UV filter too mainly to protect the lens face.

Enjoy your holiday. Shame you have to get married first though. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

In all honesty, if you're starting from scratch as the OP is, there's really little to choose from between Canon and Nikon. What I'd advise is to identify a couple of DSLR bodies - say EOS 600D/650D and Nikon D3100/5100 - and visit a photographic retailer where you can handle both and see which feels best in your hands. I'm a 30+ year Canon user, they feel comfortable in my hands (which are small) whereas I don't feel happy with Nikon. You may be exactly the opposite.

Check out these models, see how you get on but don't necessarily buy from a High Street dealer as there are much better bargains to be had out there.

Have a look at these:

*Camera Pricebuster* - Selects best prices from mainstream UK dealers.

*Flash Camera* - UK -based dealer, supplying stock from UK stock, but which has been sourced outwith the UK for much lower prices.

*Panamoz* - UK based dealer, but stock supplied direct from overseas, even lower prices.

I can personally recommend Flash Camera having bought two DSLR bodies (Canon EOS 60D & 7D) and a flashgun (Canon Speedlite 430EX II) from them with perfect service and great prices. I'm probably going to try Panamoz in the near future.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

robgooch said:


> That's a good idea, however I would like to practice a bit first. I will have a look if the savings are big I will get one out there.


Be careful - buying in the USA may leave you without a UK warranty, plus the camera/lenses etc. will render you liable to UK Customs duty and VAT on your return - if you don't declare it and any other goods above your personal allowance.

Also bear in mind in the case of Canon Cameras, some models are named differently for the US market.

If you buy from the like of Flash Camera/Panamoz you'll probably beat US prices.


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm going into Cambridge tomorrow I will have a look and feel in the shop. I would prefer to buy from a real life shop rather than online anyway but price will be a huge factor.


----------



## Bigcheese1664 (Mar 25, 2012)

I've just brought a Canon 550d triple lens kit from Jessops for £599, excellent value with a 18 -55mm, 70 - 300mm and Canons nifty fifty 50mm which is a great creative lens.

Chose the Canon 550d over the Nikon D5100 as it has bad reviews with battery power loss when using live screen and I couldn't really find anything bad said about the 550d.

P.S. Did loads of research before purchasing and no one could get anywhere near Jessop's price


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Get to the shop and feel the camera in your hand to see which fits best, get it up and running to flick through the menus and see if you prefer the look of one over the other.

Don't overlook Sony, I have an a230 as my first dslr and love it, IS and AF built into the body.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Lenses cost and take up space on holiday. Something to consider also is the weight a Canon or Nikon DSLR is and the size. Personally with your budget and requirements I would consider a bridge camera as well and if you need versatility at the £500 point this Fuji X-S1 is something to consider.

Sensor size is smaller than a DSLR and wont have the same low light high speed capabilities or shutter speed or this and that but in normal daylight conditions I doubt the difference will be as much as you might be led to think and if you shoot in RAW file its amazing what can be done to the original (I prefer to get the shot right at time of shooting) if you really like a shot but its not quite all there.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Bridge cameras can take excellent images in the right hands, however they often don't. Problems are commonly poor/slow AF performance, slow operation, poor viewfinder, and most of all lack of understanding by the operator. An advantage however is that most bridge cameras do at least have optical viewfinders, whereas so many compact cameras don't - IMO any optical viewfinder is better than no viewfinder.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

I've had the D3100 for about a year now and love it. Can't speak for the equivalent Canon but dare say there wont be much in it.

I found the D3100 a great camera to get started with - easy to control and more than enough performance. I'm probably at the stage now where I'd like to upgrade - problem is if I did upgrade it would be for a D800 and I'll need to do a fair bit of saving  

I noticed the D3200 is under £500 with the kit lens on Amazon. Going by what I've read its quite an improvement over the D3100.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I got myself a canon 500d twin lens kit last year and over all its been spot on. Most of what I shoot is autograss racing (my pics are on Flickr just search GloverRacing) 
But I did buy a new lens as the kit lens isn't upto much :-( I'm now looking at buying a 70-200F4L but at £540 it's not cheep (the kit I started with was only £550) 

So the best advice I can give you is get a good second hand body with crop sensor and spend money on a good lens, remember you could need a big lens to get good shots from the stands 

Rob


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Also if you can get to a camera shop and try the different camera body's as some will feel better than other in your hand 


Rob


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Also - if you want to get some good shots at Daytona get to the track **** loads before you go to get some practice in. 

I've been to Daytona (12 years ago before I was into photography) and was really taken back by how steep the banking was! Not sure what it'll be like from a photography POV as the fencing will be well high! Will be lucky to get a good close shot IMO.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

I have had the d3200 for a few weeks now and it's a great bit of kit 
The d5100 is a good price too but the 3200 is better for a newby to photography like myself


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Bridge cameras can take excellent images in the right hands, however they often don't. Problems are commonly poor/slow AF performance, slow operation, poor viewfinder, and most of all lack of understanding by the operator. An advantage however is that most bridge cameras do at least have optical viewfinders, whereas so many compact cameras don't - IMO any optical viewfinder is better than no viewfinder.


Well said, my previous bridge camera isn't a patch on my dslr

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

